# Private Health Insurance for 457



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been nominated for a 457 visa for a period of 4 years. The case officer just got back to me and asked to provide a letter from insurance provide for health insurance over my period of stay.

I called Medicare and they advised they don't deal with 457 visa applicants and I need to look for other private providers. I googled a few like Medibank Private and Bupa but they're giving me preposterous quotes. Something of the likes of $10,000 for 4 years.

Is there a work around for this or a cheaper and more viable solution? Can my employer pay for this or something?

Any ideas!??

Thanks & Regards!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

This is actually a fairly normal quote for healthcare (visitor cover). Since you are on 457 you cannot use resident healthcare (medicare or private rates for residents). 10,000/4 yrs = $210/month so that's fairly in line with what I paid when I was on a 457. 

You might want to check out a few companies that have visitor cover (i.e. Australian Unity). I think they'll be similar. 

The only way is to get PR and then you'll get a lower residential rate for health cover (private). As a 457 you also don't need to pay the Medicare Levy or surcharge so get that back from taxes.



Schnitzer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been nominated for a 457 visa for a period of 4 years. The case officer just got back to me and asked to provide a letter from insurance provide for health insurance over my period of stay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

amaslam said:


> This is actually a fairly normal quote for healthcare (visitor cover). Since you are on 457 you cannot use resident healthcare (medicare or private rates for residents). 10,000/4 yrs = $210/month so that's fairly in line with what I paid when I was on a 457.
> 
> You might want to check out a few companies that have visitor cover (i.e. Australian Unity). I think they'll be similar.
> 
> The only way is to get PR and then you'll get a lower residential rate for health cover (private). As a 457 you also don't need to pay the Medicare Levy or surcharge so get that back from taxes.


Thanks for your reply!

So that's a fairly normal quote? :ranger:

Any ideas which would be a the cheapest provider out there?

Plus, if you have any suggestion, I don't have a family atm but might want to start one in an year's time. Would it be easier to move from one type of insurance to other or should get a family cover (or planning a family thing) from start?

Many Thanks!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Get family cover from the start, I don't have an idea of cheapest as the last time I had visitor cover was about 5 yrs ago. The reason for family cover is that there are waiting periods (i.e. 12 months) before you can make claims for things like obstetrics. I'd say it's better to go for a fairly high cover right now as the costs can be very high if you have to cover gap payments later for not having enough insurance (for more than the savings between cheap cover and high cover). 



Schnitzer said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> So that's a fairly normal quote? :ranger:
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

amaslam said:


> Get family cover from the start, I don't have an idea of cheapest as the last time I had visitor cover was about 5 yrs ago. The reason for family cover is that there are waiting periods (i.e. 12 months) before you can make claims for things like obstetrics. I'd say it's better to go for a fairly high cover right now as the costs can be very high if you have to cover gap payments later for not having enough insurance (for more than the savings between cheap cover and high cover).


Hey thanks for your quick reply again!

I wonder why do things have to be so complicated here?

So if I go for a 457 Visitor FAMILY cover for 4 years then I have the following questions:

1. What if I leave Australia before 4 years. Can I get refund?
2. What if my visa changes from 457 to a temporary resident 485?
3. What if my visa changes from 457 to a permanent resident 175 or 885?

I hope I'm making sense 

Many Thanks!


EDIT:
Oh btw, just to add.. my wife is a doctor. Will she get any special coverage when she starts working that might help both of us? Any idea?


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

Schnitzer said:


> Hey thanks for your quick reply again!
> 
> I wonder why do things have to be so complicated here?
> 
> ...


I just signed up for private healthcare with BUPA (their most basic plan) as I'm going on a 457. They charged me my first installment and after that they are going to charge me monthly. I'm surprised your insurance company asked you for 10 grand up front! I'm pretty sure you're allowed to pay it monthly.
Theres a part of the form where you can sign up for the 30% discount if you have a PR. I'm sure you can make this change whenever your PR comes through
Oh and I'm being charged ~180 per month for myself and my wife. Both under 30.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I used IMAN when I was on a 457 visa. I've actually maintained my cover with them even if I have PR now. You can pay monthly and renew annually: IMAN


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions guys. I'll have a look. In fact I'll just call BUPA and IMAN directly and ask if there can be a monthly arrangement.

Btw Nowherekid, I see you got a nice score in IELTS. Although this thread isn't about IELTS, I'm just wondering how you managed to score 8W. My current score is 7W 8.5S 9L 9R. Any tips for taking that 7 to 8?

Many thanks!


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

My husband & myself are going on a 457 visa & have gone with bupa £180 for a couple basic cover they have taken the initial payment & the next payment they will arrange with yourself depends on when your leaving for Australia you have payment options monthly, quaterly or full payment upfront.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Bizbomb said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband & myself are going on a 457 visa & have gone with bupa £180 for a couple basic cover they have taken the initial payment & the next payment they will arrange with yourself depends on when your leaving for Australia you have payment options monthly, quaterly or full payment upfront.


Hey! thanks for your reply.

So thats 180 pounds per month is it? What did you submit to DIAC as a proof? Did BUPA give you a letter saying that it is for a period of 4 years?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey your welcome 

I think that's dollars but I can check for you tonight & get back to you. Bupa send you a letter confirming the insurance is in place & you send that as part of your application you can upgrade you health insurance once your there depending on what cover you want I found Bupa very helpful.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Bizbomb said:


> Hey your welcome
> 
> I think that's dollars but I can check for you tonight & get back to you. Bupa send you a letter confirming the insurance is in place & you send that as part of your application you can upgrade you health insurance once your there depending on what cover you want I found Bupa very helpful.


Hey Biz!

I checked out Bupa, and the cheapest cover that I'm getting for a couple (under 30) and compliant with 457 requirements is "Classic Visitors Cover With Bronze Extras." However the price set for this one is $213.45 per month!

What type of cover have you gone for? Do you have the name or anything?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey schnitzer,

just got the info out & were on a classic visitors cover, family membership type at $169.95 pm i'm in my 30's & my husband in his 40's 

hope this helps


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

See www.iselect.com.au
They compare a whole range of insurance providers. Most of "hospital" covers are similar the funds mostly differ in extras


----------



## Pominoz (Oct 8, 2012)

You can also check out 457health dot com they offer online application and payment options and will give you the DIAC cover letter.


----------

